# Design software



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I want to remodel my kitchen and change the layout. Is there a software program that I could use to get a glimpse of what the remodel would look like?


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

The Ikea USA site has a kitchen 'design' tool. You can use your appliances, or plug in theirs. You have to use their cabinets, but they have so many color/wood/hardware options you can get an idea of what it will look like. It allows you to view multiple angles and zoom. It ain't a real cad, modeling, or design program, but the price is right.


----------



## @home (Jan 22, 2009)

check these out http://www.designeasy.com/ and http://www.smartdraw.com/specials/kitchendesign.asp 
not sure if these will fit your needs


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

PunchPro! has helicopter and walkthru previews.

DM


----------



## Thomass (Nov 28, 2015)

I think you may have a look at online app for cabinet design Online 3D Kitchen Constructor http://prodboard.eu/kitchen
I've used it for my kitchen project its demo is free


----------

